# Site General > General Herp >  Constipated Ball Python?

## stillpip

Hey all, about 1.5 months ago I fed my ball phython, a few days later she went into shed (before defecating).  After the shed process completed, I waited a few days, but she did not defecate.  I fed fed her again, and still nothing.  Long story short, I've fed her 3 times in the last 1.5 months or so, and still no feces.  I checked her out, and it was a clean shed.  My temperature and humidity levels are good.  She has no problem accepting food, but I should mention that other than moving from the warm hide to the cool hide, she does not venture out.  She is normally a very active snake, but since the shed I don't she her come out at all anymore.  Could it be a simple case of constipation, or something more serious?  Any comments?

----------


## SquamishSerpents

i don't think i would be too concerned. i've had some snakes go a long, long time without pooping. one day, you'll open the viv to some GREAT BIG POOP LOGS! lol

if you're really concerned, try making the snake swim around in the bathtub, that usually loosens them up, and almost EVERY time i put a snake in the tub, they go within 5 minutes or so.

----------

dgring (01-04-2014),stillpip (04-02-2010)

----------


## jason79

Some times they go pretty long periods with out pooping. If everything else is ok and its eating and drinking dont worry your gonna get a huge one evntually probably.

----------

stillpip (04-02-2010)

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

Snakes are not like lizards so much in the constipation dept. My sweet Ash, first BP, once went about ten weeks and yes, I did break down and give him an enema... not fun for me, not fun for him.  :Smile: 

And in hindsight, was likely unneccessary. Just wait him out. 

Bruce

----------

stillpip (04-03-2010)

----------


## kc261

Although 1.5 months sounds like a long time to go without pooping, you said you've only fed her 3 times during that period.  Going 3 meals without pooping isn't unusual at all.  If you feed her more often (most people prefer to fed once/week) she'll poop more often.  But even BPs that are fed weekly can go 1.5 months without pooping and it isn't a worry.

----------


## sarahlovesmiike

I had my female bp in a big tank and she would only poop when she shed, but since switching her to a tub she poops exactly a week after a meal and with a shed.

----------


## j_h_smith

Have you palpated the snake to see if there is a blockage?  If there is no blockage, I would say just let it continue, one day you'll be presented with a gift.  soaking the snake, as mentioned above, can also loosen the stool.  

Good Luck!
Jim Smith

----------


## stillpip

> Hey all, about 1.5 months ago I fed my ball phython, a few days later she went into shed (before defecating).  After the shed process completed, I waited a few days, but she did not defecate.  I fed fed her again, and still nothing.  Long story short, I've fed her 3 times in the last 1.5 months or so, and still no feces.  I checked her out, and it was a clean shed.  My temperature and humidity levels are good.  She has no problem accepting food, but I should mention that other than moving from the warm hide to the cool hide, she does not venture out.  She is normally a very active snake, but since the shed I don't she her come out at all anymore.  Could it be a simple case of constipation, or something more serious?  Any comments?

----------


## stillpip

I really do appreciate the replies.  I'll wait her out. I will  continue my feeding routine and see what happens.  I just soaked her today, and she seems to be taking it well.  Hopefully everything is well with myself and everybody else.  I did not mention it, but I have only had my ball since May '09 (as a baby), so I am relatively new to the trade, but loving it so far, and glad to share with people that feel the same.  Thanks!!!

----------


## Lemonde

Er guys, i was wonderin the same thing. I pressed the bulge near the "exit" n its kinda hard. Should i be worried? 3 weeks since last feed, monsoon season.

----------


## satomi325

> Er guys, i was wonderin the same thing. I pressed the bulge near the "exit" n its kinda hard. Should i be worried? 3 weeks since last feed, monsoon season.



No. He is most likely fine and will poo soon. Some snakes wait till they shed to poop too.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Kensa

Another thread,
Back from the dead
So load your gun,
Lets have some fun
Zombie killing time,
I got no more rhymes..

----------

